# Well, noses were turned up...



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I really don't dig the idea of raw food on my floors either. I also don't get the raw thing generally. Our dogs aren't wolves or coyotes. They are domesticated animals that have coevolved with us and our ability to cook food, not eat it raw. I don't feed commercial food, but I don't feed raw. There are about 14 pounds of boneless skinless chicken legs and thighs braising on my stove right now.


----------



## BrooklynBonnie (Jan 16, 2015)

Yeah, I like how FMJ related her little one's reaction to raw, "_After carrying the chicken portion around for a while, occasionally putting it down and staring at it, she gave me to understand that I was very kind, but it would be nicer cooked, preferably with cream and tarragon..._" :lol: We probably won't bother trying that again. They did each get some tiny bites of cooked duck later when we ate.


----------



## doditwo (Nov 7, 2017)

Dogs usually don’t like raw liver when first starting out and poultry neck bones are too small to be safe for most dogs.
There’s a right way to transition a dog to raw food and a wrong way.

Starter Guide: http://rawfeddogs.org/rawguide

Personally I feed my dog a commercial raw formula (Primal Nuggets) so I don’t have to worry about bones or a complete healthy diet. She loves it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

personally i approve of the yucky ducky paws down reaction. duck tends to be a lot greasier than other poultry. and cold fat is ugly stuff. be happy your dogs have good taste. :angel2:


----------



## Moni (May 8, 2018)

Transitioning adult dogs to raw is really tough. I had one dog - pickiest eater ever - and it took over a year (although by then he was really into it). Most dogs who were introduced as adults are never really comfortable with bones, so you have to constantly watch them. And eating raw takes a bit longer than regular food - so you have to have the time. If you (or anyone in your household) are not 100% sure that you want to do it I wouldn't advise it. It takes a huge commitment, energy and time to do raw and to do it right. If your budget allows pre-made is a good way to dabble in it.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

FMJ said:


> After carrying the chicken portion around for a while, occasionally putting it down and staring at it, she gave me to understand that I was very kind, but it would be nicer cooked, preferably with cream and tarragon..


haha

Moni also brings up an interesting point that I was unaware of.

Personally I prefer to feed home cooked food to my dog so I can't don't have to worry about contaminated surfaces, including dog fur. I think your dogs were smart.


----------



## BrooklynBonnie (Jan 16, 2015)

I couldn't help thinking of many humans' reaction to liver when they acted disgusted by it! LOL!

Guess I didn't make it clear but we are not transitioning to raw - this was just supposed to be a one time treat, and since I had read so many posts mentioning chicken or other small poultry necks as a good size for small dogs, I thought it was a good opportunity for a treat.

They get commercial raw for breakfast everyday and that is as far as I go for regular raw feeding! :amen:


----------

